# Murrells Inlet Jetty



## bvo (May 4, 2010)

Going to be in the area in early june and fishing at the Jetty. Anybody got any tips on what would be biting and how to fish for them?


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

Pretty much everything should be biting. Should be a really good time to fish right before the water warms too much. Those jetties hold a lot of fish if they are not being "picky". I would say you could certainly hook up on some reds, black drum, flounder, blues, spanish, sheep, whiting and trout and maybe some pomps. Pretty good time to fish it is just A LONG WALK!! Be careful on the rocks...that is a long walk with a broken leg.

As far as tips, outfit yourself with one bottom rig (using cut bait or shrimp with a # 2 circle hook...that is my choice but not everyones) and one rod to cast spoons or drag a Gulp Shrimp along the bottom with a Carolina rig. Catch some fiddlers if you want to get into sheepshead (a skill I have yet to master). I hope this helps and let us know how you do!!!


SCSJ AKA: Ty


----------



## bvo (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! I will prolly give all that a shot. Which areas of the jetty is best for bottom fishing? Middle? Inlet Side? End? Beachside? Beginning of Jetty?


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

Move around till you find them I.M.O. That is what I do. I am assuming you are fishing the North Jetty???? 

I try to find a place where I can easily bring my rigs/lure up without getting them snagged on the rocks...


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

SCSpanishJigger said:


> Move around till you find them I.M.O. That is what I do. I am assuming you are fishing the North Jetty????
> 
> I try to find a place where I can easily bring my rigs/lure up without getting them snagged on the rocks...


probably south jetty - entrance by huntington beach


----------



## SCSpanishJigger (Apr 16, 2004)

*re*

That is what I was thinking as well but wanted to clarify. 

I was down there this past weekend. Fished Pawleys and GC beach. Pawleys for some reason ticks me off because I just don't do as good there as I think I should. Went to GC beach one evening around 5ish...fished the incoming tide and tore the whiting up. We must have caught 50 or more in a very short time. Too bad none were Bulls. For some reason I do much better in GC than I do anywhere else (other than the Jetty...where I usually always do okay).

My wife has my leg chained to the big peach in Gaffney. As soon as I find the key I'll be back down...


----------



## bvo (May 4, 2010)

Yea, I will be fishing the berms and south jetty. But, never fished the north jetty. I have heard you cant get out on the rocks there. Is that true? Is it a shorter walk than to the south jetty?


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

bvo said:


> Yea, I will be fishing the berms and south jetty. But, never fished the north jetty. I have heard you cant get out on the rocks there. Is that true? Is it a shorter walk than to the south jetty?


Not going to get on the rocks on the north side, but that is a great area to fish. Have had many good days along both sides of that jetty. It is a shorter walk, but if parking in Garden City be sure to follow all laws.


----------



## bvo (May 4, 2010)

Scooter2001, I am contemplating on fishing the north jetty a time or two. Got any tips on what rigs, bait, techniques, ect. to try there? Looking to catch alot of fish, and stretch the line good. What laws should be of concern when parking in the public parking area of GC?


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

bvo said:


> Scooter2001, I am contemplating on fishing the north jetty a time or two. Got any tips on what rigs, bait, techniques, ect. to try there? Looking to catch alot of fish, and stretch the line good. What laws should be of concern when parking in the public parking area of GC?


Normally when I fish the north side of the north jetty, I prefer to fish it on a higher tide. Would fish one double dropper rig with sand fleas or shrimp for whiting and pomps, and a fish-finder rig on the other with either fresh cut bait or a half crab for reds, or a mud minnow for flounder. For the reds, pomps, and whiting you don't need to cast it out too far as often the fish are just behind the shore break. Also may want to toss a spoon of some sort as Spanish are not uncommon. On the inside of the jetty I normally like to flip a mud minnow for flounder, or a piece of cutbait for reds.

As for parking, make sure all wheels are off the road, and do not park where the no-parking signs are (common sense). Have fun and catch one for me.


----------



## bvo (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Scooter2001. I will give that a shot at high tide. I had planed on trying the berms anyway, and I am staying at GC. So a close by trip would work. Is there anykind of laws about fishing there after dark?:fishing:


----------



## Scooter2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

bvo said:


> Thanks Scooter2001. I will give that a shot at high tide. I had planed on trying the berms anyway, and I am staying at GC. So a close by trip would work. Is there anykind of laws about fishing there after dark?:fishing:


None that I am aware of.


----------



## Metalcaster (Oct 6, 2009)

Just be sure to have good bug repellant. Skeeters tried to eat me alive last year on the beach at night.


----------

